# Mystery mushroom



## Oak hill guy (Apr 15, 2020)

_Can anyone identify this mushroom for me?







_


----------



## jashroomer (May 3, 2014)

Probably Honey mushrooms, or ringless honey mushrooms. Must be a great year for them, here in Indy yards are full of them. I asked the same question, this should be a link to a video that helps with ID.


----------



## Ron Day (Jul 26, 2018)

You need to verify that the spore print is white. A look under the shroom would be helpful as well to see the gill attachment.


----------



## Oak hill guy (Apr 15, 2020)

jashroomer said:


> Probably Honey mushrooms, or ringless honey mushrooms. Must be a great year for them, here in Indy yards are full of them. I asked the same question, this should be a link to a video that helps with ID.


Thanks so much video was very interesting


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

Looks like some sort of honey mushrooms to me. They were all over the place last time I went out looking. Cluster after cluster around oak trees.


----------

